# Ubuntu Live CD and Resolution



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 17, 2009)

I am considering Ubuntu for my laptop and am checking out the Live CD. My resolution will only go to 800x600. Is this only due to the Live CD or? My laptop is only a year old and so I know it is not my monitor.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 17, 2009)

You should be able to get whatever resolution your video card is able to - as long as the linux driver is available for your card.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok, I see now. I went to Hardware Drivers and see that the driver was not activated.


----------



## IanAdams (Jun 19, 2009)

Issues like that are quite common with the live CD. Ubuntu is a great operating system and the amount of free open source software is amazing. Before going all out however, consider installing Ubuntu as a dual-boot operating system so that you can try it out without loosing Windows and see if you like it.


----------



## Edward (Jun 19, 2009)

A warning about Linux and laptops - getting wireless to work is one of the biggest issues. If Ubuntu recognizes your device and has suitable drivers, you should be OK. If not, it can be a nightmare trying to get it to work.


----------



## JOwen (Jun 19, 2009)

With Ubuntu 9.04, there should be no wireless/wifi/hard wire problems. Ubuntu has come a long way in this regard. We use it on 4 computers of varying age, and never a problem. Highly recommended.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 19, 2009)

The wireless works fine. It appears though that the driver I downloaded and updated did not take as once you restart Ubuntu Live CD that info gets lost. I am thinking though with a real install I could improve my resolution as it appeared to off the driver. 

On my laptop I am currently running Windows 7 to try out. I really like W7 but not sure I want to fork out the monies for two computers when it comes out.

Dual boot. It has been ages since I have done that.  Is there a way to add Ubuntu now without re-installing Windows 7? Better research unless someone knows...

-----Added 6/19/2009 at 10:59:51 EST-----

Oh, the other factor is looking into and testing programs that can run a few of my Windows software. I heard about WINE. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 19, 2009)

I am dual booted and was a very simple and also after updating Ubuntu it searched and found the driver I needed. All is good. Now on to trying Wine...

I love computers...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I am dual booted and was a very simple and also after updating Ubuntu it searched and found the driver I needed. All is good. Now on to trying Wine...



Ah, wine...red or white?


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 19, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I am dual booted and was a very simple and also after updating Ubuntu it searched and found the driver I needed. All is good. Now on to trying Wine...
> 
> I love computers...



This is the official Wine database and will give you reports on what works and how well it works in Wine.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 19, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > I am dual booted and was a very simple and also after updating Ubuntu it searched and found the driver I needed. All is good. Now on to trying Wine...
> ...


----------

